# Android Apps in Virtualbox laufen lassen



## DJPX (21. Mai 2020)

Ich würde gerne Andriod Apps in virtualbox ausführen lassen leider bekomme ich keine zufriedenstellenden ergebnisse. Ich habe es nun schon mit Anbox und Android x86 probiert.
Bei Anbox kann ich zumindest den Playstore installieren aber ich kann keine Playstoreapp öffnen
Bei Android x86 komme ich zwar immer durch die installation aber egal was ich mache oder wie ich das installiere es resultiert immer darin das es sich nicht starten 

Kennt jemand noch andere alternative welche auch unter Virtualbox laufen wäre euch echt dankbar wenn mir jemand da einen Tipp geben könnte.


----------



## FREAKonHELL (21. Mai 2020)

Kommt für dich Memu in frage ? ist ein Android emulator für windows oder muss es unbedingt virtualbox sein?


----------



## Bunkasan (22. Mai 2020)

Hab Android in Virtualbox am laufen, bekommst du eine bestimmte fehlermeldung? Ich hab mir ein fertiges x86 Android Image geladen.

Android x86 Virtual Machine images for VMware and VirtualBox 

Läuft einwandfrei.


----------



## DJPX (22. Mai 2020)

Memu sieht ganz interessant aus leider kann man da wenn ich das richtig gesehen habe nur Spiele Apps verwenden. Ich brauche es um Apps zu analysieren zu können (Was machen die im Hintergrund noch was für Daten werden verschickt etc) Und da möchte ich gerne das mein Hostsystem nicht zugemüllt wird und ich auch das gleiche Image auf verschiedenen Rechnern verwenden kann.

Ich habe die Images:
android-x86_64-9.0-r2
android-x86-7.1-r4
android-x86-7.1-r4-k419
ausprobiert. Fehlermeldung bekomme ich keine es startet entweder nur in die Konsole oder es kommt nur ein Unterstrich habe es bestimmt jetzt schon ca 16 mal installiert mit verschiedenen Einstellungen aber es funktioniert nicht. Welche Einstellungen hast du bei dir verwendet und mit welchem Image?


----------



## Bunkasan (22. Mai 2020)

Das läuft bei mir momentan: Android-x86_7.1_RC1-VB-32bit.7z


```
<?xml version="1.0"?>
<!--
** DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE.
** If you make changes to this file while any VirtualBox related application
** is running, your changes will be overwritten later, without taking effect.
** Use VBoxManage or the VirtualBox Manager GUI to make changes.
-->
<VirtualBox xmlns="http://www.virtualbox.org/" version="1.15-linux">
  <Machine uuid="{83495d51-e529-4dde-af5a-62d787f49b5d}" name="Android" OSType="Other" snapshotFolder="Snapshots" lastStateChange="2017-09-28T18:20:43Z">
    <MediaRegistry>
      <HardDisks>
        <HardDisk uuid="{b8d445d8-7f20-4392-a01e-2737910707c3}" location="/data/32bit/Android-x86 6.0 R1 (32bit).vdi" format="VDI" type="Normal"/>
      </HardDisks>
    </MediaRegistry>
    <ExtraData>
      <ExtraDataItem name="GUI/LastCloseAction" value="PowerOff"/>
      <ExtraDataItem name="GUI/LastNormalWindowPosition" value="1,18,720,442"/>
      <ExtraDataItem name="GUI/RestrictedRuntimeDevicesMenuActions" value="HardDrives"/>
      <ExtraDataItem name="GUI/RestrictedRuntimeMachineMenuActions" value="SaveState,PowerOff"/>
      <ExtraDataItem name="GUI/StatusBar/IndicatorOrder" value="HardDisks,OpticalDisks,FloppyDisks,Network,USB,SharedFolders,Display,VideoCapture,Features,Mouse,Keyboard"/>
    </ExtraData>
    <Hardware>
      <CPU count="4" executionCap="90">
        <PAE enabled="true"/>
        <LongMode enabled="false"/>
        <HardwareVirtExLargePages enabled="false"/>
      </CPU>
      <Memory RAMSize="512"/>
      <Paravirt provider="Default"/>
      <Display VRAMSize="4"/>
      <RemoteDisplay enabled="false"/>
      <BIOS>
        <IOAPIC enabled="true"/>
      </BIOS>
      <USB>
        <Controllers>
          <Controller name="OHCI" type="OHCI"/>
          <Controller name="EHCI" type="EHCI"/>
        </Controllers>
      </USB>
      <Network>
        <Adapter slot="0" enabled="true" MACAddress="08002795ADFA" cable="true" type="Am79C973">
          <DisabledModes>
            <InternalNetwork name="intnet"/>
            <NATNetwork name="NatNetwork"/>
          </DisabledModes>
          <BridgedInterface name="eth0"/>
        </Adapter>
        <Adapter slot="1" cable="true" type="Am79C973"/>
        <Adapter slot="2" cable="true" type="Am79C973"/>
        <Adapter slot="3" cable="true" type="Am79C973"/>
        <Adapter slot="4" cable="true" type="Am79C973"/>
        <Adapter slot="5" cable="true" type="Am79C973"/>
        <Adapter slot="6" cable="true" type="Am79C973"/>
        <Adapter slot="7" cable="true" type="Am79C973"/>
      </Network>
      <LPT>
        <Port slot="1" enabled="false" IOBase="0x378" IRQ="7"/>
      </LPT>
      <AudioAdapter driver="OSS" enabled="true"/>
      <GuestProperties>
        <GuestProperty name="/VirtualBox/HostInfo/GUI/LanguageID" value="de_DE" timestamp="1506622843394365000" flags=""/>
      </GuestProperties>
    </Hardware>
    <StorageControllers>
      <StorageController name="IDE" type="PIIX4" PortCount="2" useHostIOCache="true" Bootable="true">
        <AttachedDevice type="HardDisk" hotpluggable="false" port="0" device="0">
          <Image uuid="{b8d445d8-7f20-4392-a01e-2737910707c3}"/>
        </AttachedDevice>
        <AttachedDevice passthrough="false" type="DVD" hotpluggable="false" port="1" device="0"/>
      </StorageController>
    </StorageControllers>
  </Machine>
</VirtualBox>
```

Das ist das Linux configfile, die Maschine läuft auch problemlos unter Windows (imagefile übers Netzwerk), kann das configfile von dort auch posten, falls es hilft.

Wenn nur ein Strich kommt, dann bekommt er nicht mal den Bootloader geladen... laufen bei dir andere Linux images unter Vritualbox?


----------



## DJPX (22. Mai 2020)

Android-x86_7.1_RC1-VB-32bit.7z ist das das Image welches extra für Virtualbox gemacht wurde? (von hier Android x86 Virtual Machine images for VMware and VirtualBox) ich habe das jetzt auch mal probiert bei mir wird da immer die Konsole angezeigt und dann rebootet ohne zusätzliche Meldung.
Ich kann gerade in deiner Config nicht finden ob auch noch 3D Beschleunigung aktiviert wurde oder Nested Vtx /AMD V


----------



## Bunkasan (22. Mai 2020)

```
** If you make changes to this file while any VirtualBox related application
** is running, your changes will be overwritten later, without taking effect.
** Use VBoxManage or the VirtualBox Manager GUI to make changes.
-->
<VirtualBox xmlns="http://www.virtualbox.org/" version="1.15-windows">
  <Machine uuid="{d07a7dff-1c11-491e-8eba-ab43a5159d64}" name="Android" OSType="Other" snapshotFolder="Snapshots" lastStateChange="2020-05-19T04:18:21Z">
    <MediaRegistry>
      <HardDisks>
        <HardDisk uuid="{23772c35-83c9-4d79-b88e-827eaa8f1be2}" location="Y:/data3/32bit/Android-x86 7.1-r1 (32bit).vdi" format="VDI" type="Normal"/>
        <HardDisk uuid="{ad6e94b3-76b7-4c93-ac49-499a6bf410d2}" location="Y:/data1/files/images/32bit/Android-x86 7.1-RC1 (32bit).vdi" format="VDI" type="Normal"/>
      </HardDisks>
    </MediaRegistry>
    <ExtraData>
      <ExtraDataItem name="GUI/LastCloseAction" value="PowerOff"/>
      <ExtraDataItem name="GUI/LastNormalWindowPosition" value="874,31,1024,810"/>
      <ExtraDataItem name="GUI/RestrictedRuntimeDevicesMenuActions" value="HardDrives"/>
      <ExtraDataItem name="GUI/RestrictedRuntimeMachineMenuActions" value="SaveState,PowerOff"/>
      <ExtraDataItem name="GUI/ScaleFactor" value="1"/>
      <ExtraDataItem name="GUI/StatusBar/IndicatorOrder" value="HardDisks,OpticalDisks,FloppyDisks,Network,USB,SharedFolders,Display,VideoCapture,Features,Mouse,Keyboard"/>
    </ExtraData>
    <Hardware>
      <CPU count="6">
        <PAE enabled="true"/>
        <LongMode enabled="false"/>
        <HardwareVirtExLargePages enabled="true"/>
      </CPU>
      <Memory RAMSize="1024"/>
      <Chipset type="ICH9"/>
      <Paravirt provider="None"/>
      <Display VRAMSize="128" accelerate3D="true"/>
      <VideoCapture screens="1" options="ac_enabled=false" file="." fps="25"/>
      <RemoteDisplay enabled="false">
        <VRDEProperties>
          <Property name="TCP/Ports" value="3389"/>
        </VRDEProperties>
      </RemoteDisplay>
      <BIOS>
        <IOAPIC enabled="true"/>
      </BIOS>
      <USB>
        <Controllers>
          <Controller name="OHCI" type="OHCI"/>
        </Controllers>
      </USB>
      <Network>
        <Adapter slot="0" enabled="true" MACAddress="08002730785F" cable="true" type="Am79C973">
          <NAT/>
        </Adapter>
        <Adapter slot="1" type="Am79C973"/>
        <Adapter slot="2" type="Am79C973"/>
        <Adapter slot="3" type="Am79C973"/>
        <Adapter slot="4" type="Am79C973"/>
        <Adapter slot="5" type="Am79C973"/>
        <Adapter slot="6" type="Am79C973"/>
        <Adapter slot="7" type="Am79C973"/>
        <Adapter slot="8" type="Am79C973"/>
        <Adapter slot="9" type="Am79C973"/>
        <Adapter slot="10" type="Am79C973"/>
        <Adapter slot="11" type="Am79C973"/>
        <Adapter slot="12" type="Am79C973"/>
        <Adapter slot="13" type="Am79C973"/>
        <Adapter slot="14" type="Am79C973"/>
        <Adapter slot="15" type="Am79C973"/>
        <Adapter slot="16" type="Am79C973"/>
        <Adapter slot="17" type="Am79C973"/>
        <Adapter slot="18" type="Am79C973"/>
        <Adapter slot="19" type="Am79C973"/>
        <Adapter slot="20" type="Am79C973"/>
        <Adapter slot="21" type="Am79C973"/>
        <Adapter slot="22" type="Am79C973"/>
        <Adapter slot="23" type="Am79C973"/>
        <Adapter slot="24" type="Am79C973"/>
        <Adapter slot="25" type="Am79C973"/>
        <Adapter slot="26" type="Am79C973"/>
        <Adapter slot="27" type="Am79C973"/>
        <Adapter slot="28" type="Am79C973"/>
        <Adapter slot="29" type="Am79C973"/>
        <Adapter slot="30" type="Am79C973"/>
        <Adapter slot="31" type="Am79C973"/>
        <Adapter slot="32" type="Am79C973"/>
        <Adapter slot="33" type="Am79C973"/>
        <Adapter slot="34" type="Am79C973"/>
        <Adapter slot="35" type="Am79C973"/>
      </Network>
      <LPT>
        <Port slot="1" enabled="false" IOBase="0x378" IRQ="7"/>
      </LPT>
      <AudioAdapter driver="DirectSound" enabled="true" enabledIn="false"/>
      <Clipboard/>
      <GuestProperties>
        <GuestProperty name="/VirtualBox/HostInfo/GUI/LanguageID" value="de_DE" timestamp="1590128350872595400" flags="RDONLYGUEST"/>
        <GuestProperty name="/VirtualBox/HostInfo/VBoxRev" value="136177" timestamp="1589861901035263002" flags="TRANSIENT, RDONLYGUEST"/>
        <GuestProperty name="/VirtualBox/HostInfo/VBoxVer" value="6.1.4" timestamp="1589861901035263000" flags="TRANSIENT, RDONLYGUEST"/>
        <GuestProperty name="/VirtualBox/HostInfo/VBoxVerExt" value="6.1.4" timestamp="1589861901035263001" flags="TRANSIENT, RDONLYGUEST"/>
      </GuestProperties>
    </Hardware>
    <StorageControllers>
      <StorageController name="SATA" type="AHCI" PortCount="30" useHostIOCache="true" Bootable="true" IDE0MasterEmulationPort="0" IDE0SlaveEmulationPort="1" IDE1MasterEmulationPort="2" IDE1SlaveEmulationPort="3">
        <AttachedDevice type="HardDisk" hotpluggable="false" port="0" device="0">
          <Image uuid="{ad6e94b3-76b7-4c93-ac49-499a6bf410d2}"/>
        </AttachedDevice>
      </StorageController>
    </StorageControllers>
  </Machine>
</VirtualBox>
```

Hier das Windows Config File, 3D ja, Nested VTx nein.

Jup, das ist das Image von dort, bootet bei mir unter Linux und Windows einwandfrei, mit so ziemlich jeder möglichen Einstellung bezüglich virtualisierung. Daher denke ich eher, das das Problem bei dir bei Virtualbox an sich liegen könnte.


----------



## DJPX (23. Mai 2020)

Ich habe jetzt auch schon Virtualbox neusintalliert und auch noch paar andere Sachen ausprobiert aber es will einfach nicht laufen. Alle anderen Images die ich bis her verwendet habe haben auch ohne probleme funktioniert. Ich bin langsam echt am verzweifeln. Kann es vielleicht sein das du einen Intelprozessor hast und da ich einen AMD habe und dadurch Probleme auftreten da bei AMD eine CPU-Funktion fehlt?

Ich komme mittlerweile auch öfters auf die Console aber die funktioniert auch nur eingeschränkt. Gibt es da vielleicht eine möglichkeit die GUI manuell zustarten?


----------



## Bunkasan (23. Mai 2020)

Mein Server (Linux) läuft auch auf nem AMD. Schon mal ein 32Bit Image versucht? Das ist der einzige Unterschied der mir jetzt konkret auffällt. Oder vielleicht ist es die Kombination Windows/AMD die da Probleme macht.

 Kann ich dir nicht wirklich sagen, da ich solche Probleme bisher nicht hatte.


----------



## DJPX (23. Mai 2020)

Ja habe ich, ich habe auch schon verschiedene Android versionen druch probiert hauptsächlich 7 und 9 je 32 und 64 bit Jenach version komme ich manchmal in den Konsole oder es passiert garnichts. Echt frustrierend. Habe jetzt auch mal mein Intel Laptop verwendet habe aber da das gleiche Problem. Welches Linux Distribution bzw welche Windows Version verwendest du?


----------



## DJPX (23. Mai 2020)

Ich weis das ist vielleicht einbisschen viel Aufwand aber kannst du mir vielleicht fallst du lust und Zeit hat mir ein Abbild erstellen. (OVA war das bei Virtualbox wenn ich mich richtig erinnere). Das wäre echt super da das Problem jetzt schon auf 2 verschiedenen Rechnern habe.
Das interessante ist wenn ich das Image auf ein USB Stick schreibe und dann starte klappt dies ohne Problem und das Start Menü sieht auch anderst aus als in der VM.


----------



## Freddycbv (24. Mai 2020)

Hey, nach dem Lesen dieses Threads dachte ich mir, wäre doch ganz praktisch, ein Android auf dem Rechner zu haben, und habe gestern Nacht versucht es auf einer VirtualBox VM zu installieren..
Ich habe exakt das selbe Problem wie der Threadersteller, und habe auch zwei verschiedene Androids (einmal das vorgeschlagene Festplattenabbild, und dann ein ISO zum installieren)
Also wenn ich ohne 3D-Beschleunigung versucht habe zu starten, kam ich auf die Kommandozeile, aktivierte ich jedoch die Grafik, blieb Android mit einem "_"-Strich stecken, sobald es die Grafik initialisieren wollte.

Ich habe daraufhin etwas gegooglet, und in einem Post wurde gemeint, Andoid liefe nur mit der Grafikcontroller-Einstellung VBOXVGA.
Dieses ist bei mir jedoch nicht aktivierbar, sondern nur auf VMSVGA eingestellt.

Daraus folgere ich meine Vermutung, dass meine Uralt-Intel Integrated Graphics (Clarkdale) von Virtualbox nicht richtig supported wird.. Ich selbst steige hier aus, es gibt wohl noch Möglichkeiten in Android ein Config File zu ändern (StackOverflow), aber das hat bei mir nicht so richtig geklappt, da ich wohl nicht die passende Version zu der Anleitung hatte.. Aber vielleicht nutzt der Threadersteller auch nur eine Intel-GPU und ihm hilft mein Erfahrungsbericht weiter. Für mich ist das jetzt nicht der Grund, eine Grafikkarte anzulegen (ansonsten spiele ich wieder zu  viel ;D)


----------



## DJPX (24. Mai 2020)

Tatsächlich ist Virtualbox komplett unabhäing von deiner Grafikkarte da es eine Virtuelle Grafikkarte verwendet. Man kann aber auch seine Grafikkarte "durchreichen" aber dazu muss man eineige zusätzliche sachen noch einstellen und braucht wenn ich mich richtig erinnere mindestens 2 Grafikkarten (egal ob integriert oder dezidiert).
Tatsächlich habe ich auch die beim Googlen die selben Ergebnisse bekommen das mit Stack Overflow ging bei mir bis zum speichern gut (funktioniert aber auch nur in einem der Debugmoduse, nicht in allen start optionen sind die Befehle anwendbar).  Ich hatte auch noch was gefunden da musste man im Grub noch eine Anzeigemodus reinschreiben aber das hat auch nicht funktioniert.


----------



## DJPX (25. Mai 2020)

Ich wollte es jetzt auch mal auf meiner Fedora Installation versuchen wo ich leider feststellen musste, das Fedora 32 Virtualbox noch nicht unterstützt.


----------



## ntropy83 (24. Juni 2020)

Anbox - Android in a Box


----------



## Freddycbv (25. Juni 2020)

Ich habe das Android Image jetzt, nach einem Upgrade auf eine GT 1030, doch noch zum Laufen gebracht. 
Eventuell hätte es das Upgrade auch nicht gebraucht, da ich diesmal etwas anders vorgegangen bin:

Hier habe ich die 32 bit Version heruntergeladen: Android x86 Virtual Machine images for VMware and VirtualBox
Hier bin ich dann ganz strikt der Anleitung gefolgt (uA. als Ubuntu 32bit festgelegt, und Grafikspeicher auf 128MB festgelegt): Guide | Documentation for VirtualBox & VMware
Nach dem ersten Start blieb es wieder mit dem Unterstrich stecken:  _
Dann bin ich nochmal in die Grafikeinstellungen gegangen und habe folgendes eingestellt: 
Haken raus bei 3D Beschleunigung, und jetzt konnte ich VBoxSVGA aktivieren.
Damit kam ich zumindest auf die Startseite von Android, hier habe ich den Test vorerst abgebrochen.
Ich denke vorallem die 3D Beschleunigung herauszunehmen *und dann *VBoxSVGA zu aktivieren, war der entscheidende Punkt.


----------



## DJPX (29. Juni 2020)

ntropy83 schrieb:


> Anbox - Android in a Box



Siehe ersten Post



Freddycbv schrieb:


> Ich habe das Android Image jetzt, nach einem Upgrade auf eine GT 1030, doch noch zum Laufen gebracht.
> Eventuell hätte es das Upgrade auch nicht gebraucht, da ich diesmal etwas anders vorgegangen bin:
> 
> Hier habe ich die 32 bit Version heruntergeladen: Android x86 Virtual Machine images for VMware and VirtualBox
> ...



Ich hatte es bei mir auch geschaft das zum laufen zubekommen aber scheinbar ist durch die Grafiklimitierung bei Virtualbox es nicht möglich alle Apps auszuführen. Der Playstore und ähnliches aber hat gut funktioniert.


----------

